# mine on their walk (Chinese crested, papillon, lurcher)



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

just "a few" from my walk. thought id share seeing as i dont do it very often!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Great pics! they are all gorgeous!


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

The3DChis said:


> Great pics! they are all gorgeous!


thank you


----------



## cellistka (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, what a nice dogs... and the place you live!


----------

